# What color bindings for this board?



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

black
10char


----------



## iShotiiKillz (Mar 20, 2012)

thanks. i'm trying to make myself like the white, but i just dont know. would white work too, or do you think the black looks better?


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

it wouldn't look bad...it's just that the black would match more because all of your outerwear would has black on it. White would work fine if you want it though


----------



## socalboarder (Apr 1, 2012)

White would look good on your board, but I think the black will match more with your outerwear.


----------



## looking4snow (Mar 25, 2012)

Black +1. White, if you have white gloves and helmet or goggles.


----------



## iShotiiKillz (Mar 20, 2012)

i was thinking the white dots on the coat would match the white bindings, along some white framed goggles, maybe...? but now that everyone is saying black, idk #@[email protected]%

Also, i dont really care that much what it looks like while off the board, just while on it. I mean, you will only see the bottom of the bindings and the front strap.. i think. Not entirely sure, im still a noob, especially when it comes to snowboard steez.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yellow like in the pants would look great or green also like on the monster energy graphic, but black is always the safe bet.


----------



## looking4snow (Mar 25, 2012)

Follow your heart. Doesn't matter what other people think of you. It’s important that you feel good about your gear.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

your entire outfit is a bit neutral. as is the mostly black board. 


You need some bindings the same color as neon green as the Monster Logo on the board.

white or black is boring


----------



## iShotiiKillz (Mar 20, 2012)

NEW GNU Danny Kass 155 C2BTX snowboard | eBay

This is the board i bought.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Green would still work with that


----------



## socalboarder (Apr 1, 2012)

Get the Union Force in Acid Green. That would look really good and pop on your board. 

Union Force Acid Green 2012 Guys Snowboard Bindings at Zumiez : PDP


----------



## iShotiiKillz (Mar 20, 2012)

^^^ Nice, i might have to think about those.. Thank you.


----------

